
Why is South Korea using a wooden computer to communicate across the DMZ? - imartin2k
https://theoutline.com/post/2851/why-is-south-korea-using-a-wooden-computer-to-communicate-across-the-dmz
======
simonblack
Here I was, thinking they might be using an abacus for some reason, only to
discover they're talking about a _case_ , not a computer.

Wooden cases have been used many times over the years. In fact my first
computer back in 1978 had a wooden case: North Star Horizon. S100 bus, Z80,
16K RAM, 90K Floppy.

[http://www.old-
computers.com/history/images/Timeline_10-77_N...](http://www.old-
computers.com/history/images/Timeline_10-77_Northstar_2.jpg)

